# Zierapfel trägt Früchte?



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 10 Jahren, noch im alten Garten ein Bäumchen gepflanzt.
Der wurde mir als Minizierapfelbaum (was für ein Wort) verkauft, der wie der Name schon sagen soll nur als Zierde dienen sollte und keine Früchte trägt.

Das Bäumchen ist natürlich vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit umgezogen, irgendwie war mir der Kleine ans Herz gewachsen:knuddel

Was mußte ich heute beim Gartenstreifzug sehen
*Einen* Apfel

Jetzt meine Frage, wenn Zieräpfel eigentlich keine Äpfel tragen jedoch defenitiv einer da ist, kann man die überhaupt essen

Und vor allem was mache ich mit dem Kerlchen: Apfelkuchen, Apfelmuß oder Apfelkorn

Ist das jetzt eine Laune der Natur oder hat sich das Bäumchen entschlossen doch ein richtiger Apfelbaum zu werden?

Ich hab mal Fotos angehängt, als Größenvergleich mit dem Autochen meiner Frau


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Da vertust du dich ....Zierapfelbäume sind nicht zur Zierde, sondern tragen eben Zieräpfel ....zum Teil kann man die sogar essen


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*



> Zierapfelbäume sind nicht zur Zierde, sondern tragen eben Zieräpfel


Aber erst nach so langer Zeit

Wenns nur der eine bleibt dann eben doch Apfelkorn2für ein Schnapsglass wird der schon reichen


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

vielleicht verdoppelt sich der Ertrag jetzt jährlich


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo Birgit,
wenn das stimmt, bekommst Du in 15 Jahren eine Flasche Mitterlerner Apfelkorn aus biologischem Anbau geschenkt


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo Ralph,

es gibt Zieräpfel, da sind die Früchte nur so groß wie ein Kirschkern, es es gibt Zieräpfel, da haben die Früchte die Größe von Pflaumen und die schönsten Farben und manche kann man tatsächlich sogar für Apfelmus etc. verwenden.
Es könnte aber sein, dass sich da ein Ast unterhalb der Veredlungsstelle dazwischengeschummelt hat - das ist auf den Fotos nicht zu erkennen - und somit die Frucht der Unterlage zuzuordnen ist.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Servus Ralph

Mein damaliger Zierapfelbaum
 

und die Früchte
 

Hier sieht man schön die Verwendung der Äpfel ... Vogelfutter, vorzugsweise machen sich Amsel, Drossel & Co. darüber her ... hier im Bild ist eine Wacholderdrossel.

Verspeisen kann man natürlich die Apfeln schon, unsere waren aber mehr als sauer ...


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo Christine


> Es könnte aber sein, dass sich da ein Ast unterhalb der Veredlungsstelle dazwischengeschummelt hat - das ist auf den Fotos nicht zu erkennen - und somit die Frucht der Unterlage zuzuordnen ist.




Schubs mich mal bitte vom Schlauch

:sorryAber bei Pflanzen bin ich ein absoluter Vollpfostenlachboden


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo Helmut,
mein einer Apfel (Stolzgeschwellte Brust) hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 5 cm.

Die Größe des Bäumche ist anhand des "Autos" daneben recht gut einzuschätzen glaube ich.

Ach ja, wunderschön, dein Baum


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hi Ralph,

bei Obstbäumen ist es ind er Regel so: Das Unterteil ist die Sorte, die die spätere Wüchsigkeit und Größe bestimmt, das Oberteil ist die Sorte, die die Frucht bestimmt. Die meisten Obstbäume bestehen in Wirklichkeit aus zwei Bäumen - grob gesehen von dem einen die Wurzel, von dem anderen die Krone.


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo Christine,
verstehe ich das richtig und der Baum könnte im laufe der Jahre mehr Früchte tragen, da ja die Krone ein richtiger Apfel ist?


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Nein, die Wurzel ist der richtige Apfel - die Krone ist die Ziersorte.


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Pferdeexkremente!
Wie ich schon sagte: Nur Schnaps, keinen Kuchen


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Na, dass wird wohl auch nix. Die Früchte, die von den Unterlagen produziert werden, sind meistens  nur sauer und wenig aromatisch. Kauf Dir lieber  ne Flasche


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*



> Kauf Dir lieber ne Flasche



Da fällt mir ein, das ich gar keinen Apfelkorn mag

Wenn er soweit ist schneid ich ihn auf und probier mal ein Stück
wenn er mir nicht schmeckt, vieleicht mögen ihn die Vögel


----------



## nik (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zierapfel trägt Früchte?*

Hallo

wenn das ein Apfel von der "Unterlage'" ist, würde ich besagten Ast abschneiden. Üblicherweise ist die Unterlage wüchsiger als die Veredelung und der Anteil von der (unerwünschten) Unterlage verdrängt mit der Zeit die veredelung.

Dafür spricht auch der Apfeldurchmesser von schon 5cm. Die Zieräpel, die ich kenne, haben üblicherweise Früchte in guter Kirschgröße. Unserer trug so viel, der ist auf 2m Stamm gepfropft, das die Krone zu schwer wurde und sich bis zum Boden runter bog. Kaum zu glauben das der Stamm nicht brach. Die Früchte sind ein mäßiger, ziemlich saurer Genuss aber sehr reich an Pektin. Meine macht mit denen gerne Qitten-Zierapfel Gelee. Reiner Zierapfelgelee ist recht säuerlich, geschmacklich sogar ziemlich gut.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------

